# Cinnamon rolls



## gonavy (Dec 10, 2016)

This is off the hook the good and the only way I am making cinnamon rolls from now on...was making a batch of Portuguese Sweet Bread, from dirtsailor2003  recipe from a couple years ago, ya I know whats that got to do with cinnamon rolls.  Well didn't really want or need two big pans of bread, so decided why not try using half the batch of dough for cinnamon rolls, completely spur of the moment.  I rolled out the other half into a big rectangle spread some margarine on it, sprinkle a mixture of one cup sugar and a table spoon of cinnamon then some chopped walnuts, rolled into a log and cut 2 inch slabs off the log and put them in a pan, let it rise for an hour along with the bread from the other half.  Did the egg wash on both the bread and the rolls, baked for 20 mins at 400 degrees along with the bread.  After it baked waited ten mins and drizzled on some frosting on the cinnamon rolls (one cup confection sugar, Tsp and a half milk, Tsp and a half melted butter and a 1/4 Tsp vanilla extract) if it ends up a little thick you can add a dash of water to thin out some.  I gotta say these were the best cinnamon buns ever, I threw my other cinnamon bun recipe in the trash, this is the deal, you gotta try it.  

Dirtsailor's thread on sweet bread from a couple years ago, very good simple recipe..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171445/portuguese-sweet-bread


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 10, 2016)

Sounds great, thanks for sharing


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2016)

Sounds delicious!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 10, 2016)

Sounds great.  Thanks for the idea.  Love cinnamon buns (warm with lots of butter)

Gary


----------

